# Summer in Branson



## luv2vacation (Nov 25, 2007)

What is the weather like in Branson in the summer?  Is it too hot to golf, enjoy the attractions?  I don't usually like _really_ hot.  I like the mountains, northern areas, and the beach (usually ocean breezes).  I will tolerate Orlando only because we *love* Disney and the pools and other attractions (with air-conditioning) can make the weather somewhat tolerable.

Also, what are some of the best II places there?  We trade mostly to Marriotts and I am aware of Horizons there.  I will travel to other resorts (besides Marriott) but they must be up to the Marriott standards of quality.  I don't need a lot of activities, just clean, well-kept, and attractive units (with comfortable beds) and surroundings.  Also, nice amenities (such as concierge, etc.) are appreciated.

I am trying to use up a week that will be expiring next April (2009) and have been slowly opening up the #of destinations that I am willing to trade in to.  (I am now up to 10.)  The problem is that I work in a school, therefore we need to travel by the school calendar so I am looking for summer 2008.  Also, the week I am trying to use is not the best trader.  Hubby made the mistake of letting the resort pick the week to deposit   :annoyed:  and, of course, they assigned an off-week, red time but still not high index.     Therefore, I figure, if I give II many places to choose from, I still might get lucky enough to get one of the nicer resorts.


----------



## JLB (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, it gets hot.

The golfers just keep on golfing through the heat.  Some of our busiest days were the hottest days.  I get used to the heat easier than I get used to the cold.  Working outside on the hot days I did not like to turn on the AC on the drive home, and the house seemed really cold.

Branson is a big regional summer family vacation destination.

We love the hot summer days, especially when the lake gets to 90.

The best II bet is Merryotter Horizons or Stormy Point.  If Cabins on Green Mountain is II, I like it too.

Tell me what all is II; we gave up on them long ago, when all they had in Branson was Lantern Bay.


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the response JLB.  My husband will golf no matter what the weather is.  I've seen him go out at 100 degrees and also with snow on the ground (no kidding).  Not me, though.  But I'll find something else to do while he golfs a day or 2 (even just sit by the pool and read).  I don't mind that and he doesn't mind going out alone.  What else is there to do where I can get out of, or get refreshed from, the heat?  Or wouldn't it be worth it for me - maybe I should wait and come during a spring break time - it's just so hard to get anything during spring spreak, such a short span of time.

The following are the list of resorts in II (5* resorts are in red).  As you can see, the list has certainly grown since you last had II (20 resorts now!).  BTW, I love lakes and mountains!  And Hubby is a _huge_ country music fan!

The Cabins at Green Mountain • CGM & CG3
Branson, Missouri       

The Carriage Place at Surrey Vacation Resort • CGE
Branson, Missouri      

Escapes! to StoneBridge Village • ESB & EB1
Reeds Spring, Missouri      

Executive Timbers Resort and Golf Club • BLO
Ridgedale, Missouri       

The Falls Village • FVL & FV1
Branson, Missouri      

Grand Crowne Resorts • SUG
Branson, Missouri      

Grand Regency Resort at Thousand Hills • GTO
Branson, Missouri       

Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Branson • MHB
Branson, Missouri      

Palace View Resort • PVN, PVO & PVR
Branson, Missouri      

Paradise Point Resort • PRD
Hollister (Branson), Missouri      

Peppertree at Thousand Hills • TH2
Branson, Missouri      

Plantation at Fall Creek • SPF
Branson, Missouri      

Royal Aloha Vacation Club at Eagles Nest Resort at Indian Point • LBO
Branson, Missouri       

Stormy Point Village • SMY & SM1
Branson, Missouri      

The Surrey Vacation Resort • SVA
Branson, Missouri       

Timber Ridge Lodge at Welk Resorts Branson • WRB
Branson, Missouri      

Villas at Lantern Bay and Eagles Nest Resort at Indian Point • VLB & LAT
Branson, Missouri       

Westgate Branson Lakes at Emerald Pointe • EML
Hollister (Branson), Missouri       

Westgate Branson Woods • CEA
Branson, Missouri      

WorldMark Branson • WRA


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 25, 2007)

Not only is the summer hot but it's sticky as well. Branson, with three lakes around it, get's pretty darn humid in the summer. I've been in hotel rooms where, if you turn the AC up to high the walls start to sweat.

We go to Branson a couple of times each year. I have a decent collection of pictures from the resorts we've stayed at over the last 3 or 4 years. The link to my webshots page that has those photo's is in my signature below. It might give you a better idea of the resorts.

Of the resorts you've listed:

Escapes! By Stonebridge Village is out of Branson proper and closer to West Branson and Silver Dollar City. Traffic coming/going from the resort into Branson can be pretty bad if people are coming/going from SDC. It is right there on the same grounds as probably one of the best golf courses in Branson. JLB can tell you  about that. I'm not a duffer. One bedroom resorts with limited kitchens are actually the LO units and, while larger than a studio unit still feel tiny to me. I'd go for the larger 1 bedroom unit that has the full kitchen. both 1 bedroom units have their own W/D. 

The Falls Village: Every time we've exchanged into this resort we've been put in one of the oldest buildings on the grounds. They're nice enough but not the best. Good location, nice resort amenities, large units. Studio units are to small IMO at this resort. 

Grand Regency at Thousand Hills: This is an orphan resort. The original developer lost it and the management company that owns it hasn't made any impovements. The units are nice enough but I there are several 1 bedoom units. Some 1 bedroom units are small. I woudn't risk taking a 1 bedroom unit becaue of this. I'd only take a 2 bedroom unit. There are NO amenities at this resort. Only two buildings housing the units. There is a van that will take you over to French Quarter to use their pool.

Horizon's by Marriott is the most complete resort. Great pool area, excellent well maintained units and a good location if you want to be in Branson proper. It's located along one of the traffic relief routes but is very close to everything in Branson. 

Palace View Resort: This resort has three different style buildings and they have different designations with I.I. We were in the PVO section which is the newest buildings and the furthest away from the club house. Not a bad location but not a good location either. Exiting onto Gretna can be a pain with traffic. There is a side street that will take you up to Green Mountain and is easier to deal with. While it's a nice resort there is NO insulation between buildings. If you're there in the summer and you have a family with small kids above you you're going to swear there's a heard of elephants up there. Even if it's just adults you'll hear every step across the floor. Nice large units but could use better quality furnishings. It's pretty low on my list to exchange into and never in the summer because of the insulation issues. 

Westgate Branson Woods: Several style buildings here as well. This is a resort Westgate bought out. The new building is a typical Westgate highrise. The others are 4 plexes and are very nicely equiped, comfortable and large. Unfortunately these units suffer the same fate at Palace View. NO  INSULATION! We could hear normal conversations from the people in the studio LO next to us. The kids above us sounded like a heard of elephants traveling across the floor. The resort amenities are two small or the number of guests that can occupy the resort. We'd only exchange back into this resort off season (non-family months), if we could stay in a unit on the top floor and have the full two bedroom unit, or if we could stay in the new (but ugly) tower.


----------



## JLB (Nov 25, 2007)

There's ways to keep cool.  Of course, the theaters have AC.   

Here would be my picks:

Escapes! to StoneBridge Village 
Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Branson
Stormy Point Village 
Westgate Branson Lakes at Emerald Pointe 
Westgate Branson Woods 
WorldMark Branson 

If you stay at Stonebridge, you can just come down the hill and I'll meet you at the clubhouse for golf.

http://www.stonebridgenorth.com/g_ledgestone_golf_course.php


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks so much JLB.  Was going to add some of the Branson resorts today and when I went on II, they had confirmed me into Westgate Smokey Mountain.  Problem is I requested no smaller than a 1 BR and they confirmed me into an eff.  I started a new thread here to ask about eff. before I call II to complain/question/cancel.

If I cancel, I will definitely be adding some of the Branson resorts to my list as per your suggestion.  If not, I will definitely be looking now to come to Branson in the future.  Hope to look you up when I do.  Hubby is always eager to meet a fellow golf lover!


----------

